# Android Instagram Controversy



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

So as many of you know. Android received the Instagram app today. Now that's great for those of you with iPhone friends. But this app really does nothing for most Android users we couldn't already do with our STOCK camera. So now iPhone users are constantly complaining about Instagram being slowed down today and the no longer exclusivity of it to iPhone. What are your thoughts on this? (NOT a hate thread.)


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't say I have heard of this app until it was just released. I think I have only 5 pics on this phone anyways...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I am running thundershed, and it says it isn't compatible for me, haven't changed the density either

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## tformed (Mar 21, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I am running thundershed, and it says it isn't compatible for me, haven't changed the density either
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


I'm running Thundershed too, installed it from Google Play without issues.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Working fine here running TShed 1.5 ... not sure what the fuss is all about ... oh wait, the nerd spoiled the cool kids fun ... lolz

http://www.buzzfeed.com/katienotopoulos/iphone-users-disgusted-by-android-instagram


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/search/instagram+smh?q=instagram%2Bsmh

fair warning, clicking that link is a little like sticking your finger in your own butt to see if it smells like poop...


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry the page does not exist..?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess they never saw a picture from my bolt? never had a blurry picture as they put it all android phones has. I have shut up quite a few iphone users showing them a picture I taken with my camera. I still dont get what the big deal is with this app? I do know one thing these iphone users needs to wake up and realize just how much android they are using on their iphones now a days.







Can we say pull down notification bar anyone?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I guess they never saw a picture from my bolt? never had a blurry picture as they put it all android phones has. I have shut up quite a few iphone users showing them a picture I taken with my camera. I still dont get what the big deal is with this app? I do know one thing these iphone users needs to wake up and realize just how much android they are using on their iphones now a days. Can we say pull down notification bar anyone?


 Plus to the One


----------



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

Everthins workin for me, i like it for my social media as more than half my friends use it! I think it's bs that iPhone people are complaining its not iPhone only anymore and were slowing it down, grow up


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Sorry the page does not exist..?


huh, still working for me - it's just a twitter search for instagram+smh

tweet after tweet of people sadly s'ing their h over Instagram "going from a gated community to section 8"


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Leeeshock said:


> Everthins workin for me, i like it for my social media as more than half my friends use it! I think it's bs that iPhone people are complaining its not iPhone only anymore and were slowing it down, grow up


 I look at it this way it shows that there are more android devices than iphones being used.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tried it today, was okay. Has good integration with social media, but the effects are nothing not featured in other camera apps long since on android. Tbh, a bit underwhelmed by instagram given the huge hype of it coming to android. Also, feels like a straight port, still has iPhone icon, and doesn't seem to have any features or options that coincide with android in particular. My opinion though, others may differ.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Tried it today, was okay. Has good integration with social media, but the effects are nothing not featured in other camera apps long since on android. Tbh, a bit underwhelmed by instagram given the huge hype of it coming to android. Also, feels like a straight port, still has iPhone icon, and doesn't seem to have any features or options that coincide with android in particular. My opinion though, others may differ.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


I feel the same way. I also pretty much felt the same way when Temple Run was released on Android. "Don't believe the hype!"

Drunk texted from my Liquid Thunderbolt.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

http://phandroid.com/2012/04/03/iphone-users-are-disgusted-by-new-android-users-signing-up-for-instagram-humor/


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

couldn't stop laughing what pretentious douchebags rofl
honestly, its just facebook with only pictures. Only + i see you can upload to facebook and twitter at the same time


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

Or...I can just continue to not give a rat's ass what other people are taking pictures of with their phones.

Facebook, I get...if you use it like a sort of magically updating rolodex to stay in contact with people.

Twitter, I get...I like to get the scoop on things in sports and android. It is sort of like micro-targeted news.

This shit...I guess I am just too old school and too adult straight male to give tossed screw. Friends are dudes that help you work on your car or watch the game with, not share photos of random crap with.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow never knew owning an Iphone made you a photographer. I guess me buying a DSLR carmera was overkill? I wonder what a professional photographer would say reading some of those posts lol.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

brizey said:


> Or...I can just continue to not give a rat's ass what other people are taking pictures of with their phones.
> 
> Facebook, I get...if you use it like a sort of magically updating rolodex to stay in contact with people.
> 
> ...


 Im barely out of highschool and i dont understand this. Snooty iphone users just irritate the crap out of me. Most of my friends have them as they are young and think its hip.


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I think its funny how iPhone users think android is full of poor people. I know more android users that have spent more money on phones and apps per year then anyone I know that has an iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## linuxguru (Aug 2, 2011)

Really iPhone users can keep instagram. But really to show you how stupid the flock of sheep are. They didn't understand what its instagrams backend that's slowing the service down not us instagram didn't prep right. Yeah us but that's cause instagram opened a flood gate and once you allow the water to run you can't control it. iPhone users are stupid but I love them they made my day it was a shitty one these tweets got me happy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## soleicey (Jan 17, 2012)

raider5oh said:


> I think its funny how iPhone users think android is full of poor people. I know more android users that have spent more money on phones and apps per year then anyone I know that has an iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


amen

Sent by the nexus angels


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

let's not generalize all iPhone users based on this, since I'd imagine we wouldn't want all Android users to be generalized based on the worst moments of our little community. I'm fairly sure that a Venn diagram including "iPhone Elitist," "Avid Twitter User" and "Total Dipshit" would have a huuuuuuge crossover in the middle, but that doesn't necessarily speak ill of every iPhone user (or for that matter, every avid twitter user or every total dipshit)


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess iphone users don't realize that they got most of there new software looks from android. Cough notification pull down cough


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's complain when they get 4g.

I don't get the hype. No zoom? Or is it me?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

But the io5 update gave them 4g lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

It was so nice to see it on the market 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> It was so nice to see it on the market
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Yay! You're a photographer now!

Drunk texted from my Liquid Thunderbolt.


----------

